
Show HN: ChallengeBot – Automate sending out coding challenges - Zanfa
https://challengebot.io
======
Zanfa
ChallengeBot is a tool that combines a bunch of my adhoc scripts and tools
from the last few years I've used for managing and sending out coding
challenges. It handles invites, scheduling, time limits, Git repository
hosting and progress tracking.

It's made my life a whole lot easier, so I figured others may be interested as
well. And you can try it without having to sign up for an account!

------
lkschubert8
How does the time limit system work?

~~~
Zanfa
When a candidate starts the challenge, a unique Git repository is
automatically created. Once the timer runs out (configurable per-challenge),
the repository goes into read-only mode and new pushes will be rejected. It'll
also upload the contents of the repository and email the admin with a download
link to the zip file.

